# Oh those old 1950s B grade scary movies.



## Pappy (May 21, 2021)

Beware of the Crab. Pretty bad movie back then.


----------



## Nathan (May 21, 2021)

I get my weekly '50s B movie fix Saturday night watching  Svengoolie.  

Of course if I can't wait 'til Saturday I can get my "fix" on Youtube.   Here's one I need to watch:


----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (May 21, 2021)




----------



## win231 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (May 21, 2021)

*


*


----------



## RadishRose (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 21, 2021)

win231 said:


>


I liked the 1989 remake of The Fly, with Jeff Goldblum. It had some funny parts.


----------



## jujube (May 21, 2021)

One of my favorites is The Killer Shrews.  Doberman Pinschers running around draped in fuzzy bath mats.

Or you have Day of the Triffids, which actually wasn't that bad of a movie if you can discount the feet in tennis shoes you can see under the walking-haystack-like Triffids.


----------



## officerripley (May 22, 2021)

I was going to embed a YT vid here (The Brain from Planet Arous) and now the embed function is not working. I made sure to use SF's "Media" button above and made sure I copied You Tube's *embed* code but when I came back here to post it, it kept asking for the URL instead of the *embed* code. So can we not embed vid's here anymore? Or maybe it's that particular YT vid that's got the problem?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 22, 2021)

win231 said:


>


 OMG.THE FLY. HEEEELP MEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 22, 2021)

Those old Science fiction Double Features


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2021)

officerripley said:


> I was going to embed a YT vid here (The Brain from Planet Arous) and now the embed function is not working. I made sure to use SF's "Media" button above and made sure I copied You Tube's *embed* code but when I came back here to post it, it kept asking for the URL instead of the *embed* code. So can we not embed vid's here anymore? Or maybe it's that particular YT vid that's got the problem?


The Brain from Planet Arous made a big impact on me as a kid.   Here is a version on Vimeo:


----------



## officerripley (May 22, 2021)

This movie is off topic since it's from 1967, not the 50s but I love it so much--it's a great movie--but never get to talk about it much:






(I figured out what I was doing wrong, btw: I forgot that SF doesn't want YT's embed code, it just wants the vid's URL and will embed it anyway as long as we use SF's *media* button; I need to make me a note of that, can't remember nuthin' anymore,   )


----------



## officerripley (May 22, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> Those old Science fiction Double Features


Fun trivia fact I just learned about _RHPS_: Hilary Farr from HGTV's _Love It or List It_ show was in _RHPS_; she played the character Betty Munroe; I've looked and looked at photos from the movie but didn't see her.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2021)

The spaceship crew often consisted of a man and a woman that would fall in love, the woman's father and a technician that wore a baseball cap and spoke like he quit high school.


----------



## Packerjohn (May 22, 2021)

I used to see a lot of werewolf movies in a small town where I lived.  Here is one with a very young Michael Landon who later became famous in Bonazana, Little House On The Prairies and Highway to Heaven.  He died at an early age.


----------



## Moreno59 (May 22, 2021)

officerripley said:


> The Brain from Planet Arous


Try this link.


----------



## officerripley (May 22, 2021)

This is another one of my faves:






There were all (kinda) wearing baseball caps in some scenes of this one; and remember the technician who was making moonshine out of rocket fuel?


----------



## Murrmurr (May 22, 2021)

officerripley said:


> Fun trivia fact I just learned about _RHPS_: Hilary Farr from HGTV's _Love It or List It_ show was in _RHPS_; she played the character Betty Munroe; I've looked and looked at photos from the movie but didn't see her.


Here she is


----------



## officerripley (May 22, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Here she is
> View attachment 166180


OMG! I love it!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 22, 2021)

jujube said:


> One of my favorites is The Killer Shrews.  Doberman Pinschers running around draped in fuzzy bath mats.
> 
> Or you have *Day of the Triffids*, which actually wasn't that bad of a movie if you can discount the feet in tennis shoes you can see under the walking-haystack-like Triffids.


One of my favorites.

I was into the old Godzilla movies and I like most of the new ones, too. 
Also into old Frankenstein and vampire flicks.


----------



## Nathan (May 22, 2021)

officerripley said:


> This is another one of my faves
> Forbidden Planet
> There were all (kinda) wearing baseball caps in some scenes of this one; and remember the technician who was making moonshine out of rocket fuel?


Forbidden Planet- absolutely the best!


----------



## JonDouglas (May 22, 2021)

This was my favorite and the only one that ever scared me:






I was almost afraid to look when it came into the room.


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 22, 2021)

Ditto John. I was 4 when this was on one night. I started crying and ran from my room petrified!  My Dad consoles me with "It's only a movie." 

Rodan (1956) - Trailer​


----------

